# olá



## ruiporto (20 Mar 2014 às 22:27)

Estas coisas relacionadas com Tempo, trovoadas , tempestades fascinam-me. Normalmente os fóruns tem local próprio para as apresentações. Não encontrei e pode ser removido para outro local mais apropriado. Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica, mas queria uma com um alcance muito bom uma vez que moro num 5º e o terraço fica num 10º andar. O que me aconselham ? Obrigado pelas vossas sábias respostas.


----------

